# My story



## Missy86

I always thought I would have a little girl, one of each you know

I hoped Rhys was a girl but really I knew he was a boy, when I was told he was a boy I was a little sad but it was something I soon got over

With Liam again deep down knew he was a little boy but I hoped I was wrong
I have been more sad this time because he is gonna be our last but it really helped to name him and think of him as this little person who will complete our family.

This is a difficult feeling to get over and one that I feel I shouldnt have
But I am not disappointed with my babies and I never will be I love them with all my heart.
I am disappointed that I will never have a daughter


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Aww honey, lots of hugs to you. It's hard when you imagine one scenario, but you don't get what you planned. I'm sorry you will not be able to experience a daughter, but as we both have sons, we also know how wonderful they can be :) 2 brothers growing so close together is sure to melt your heart, it's normal to feel how you do hun. I hope you get your head wrapped around it, you'll be a wonderful mother to 2 boys xxx


----------



## Missy86

Thank you very much

It feels good to write it down


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

I had my first boy age 19, although disappointed I knew I'd have more children so all was not lost. When my next little boy came along I was really upset, I'd always imagined one of each. I hadn't planned 3 children but couldn't accept that I would never have a little girl.
I decided to give it one more try, only to conceive id twin boys - I was devastated, it was like a cruel joke.
So now I have 4 gorgeous boys and a piece of my puzzle is still missing.
I am pushing myself to the limits but couldn't not try again, I'm now 13 weeks pregnant with number 5.
This really is my last chance, the pressure is unreal. If this is a boy then that's it, no more chances for me. That will be hard to accept x


----------



## Missy86

cosmicgirlxxx said:


> I had my first boy age 19, although disappointed I knew I'd have more children so all was not lost. When my next little boy came along I was really upset, I'd always imagined one of each. I hadn't planned 3 children but couldn't accept that I would never have a little girl.
> I decided to give it one more try, only to conceive id twin boys - I was devastated, it was like a cruel joke.
> So now I have 4 gorgeous boys and a piece of my puzzle is still missing.
> I am pushing myself to the limits but couldn't not try again, I'm now 13 weeks pregnant with number 5.
> This really is my last chance, the pressure is unreal. If this is a boy then that's it, no more chances for me. That will be hard to accept x

:hugs:


----------



## rwhite

:hugs: 

I can relate to how you felt when pregnant with Rhys (and I think our little guys are very close in age actually too! :)) - I desperately hoped and dreamed for a daughter but I just knew because of how badly I ached for a girl that I would have a boy. And what do you know, I did.

It is only natural to be sad, it must feel as if you are letting go of a dream. I love the name that you have picked out for your new little man, it's lovely and goes so well with his big brother's name.

Huge hugs to you x


----------



## Missy86

rwhite said:


> :hugs:
> 
> I can relate to how you felt when pregnant with Rhys (and I think our little guys are very close in age actually too! :)) - I desperately hoped and dreamed for a daughter but I just knew because of how badly I ached for a girl that I would have a boy. And what do you know, I did.
> 
> It is only natural to be sad, it must feel as if you are letting go of a dream. I love the name that you have picked out for your new little man, it's lovely and goes so well with his big brother's name.
> 
> Huge hugs to you x

Thank you, I like short names cos we have a very long last name plus they cant be shortened to anything else


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

cosmicgirlxxx said:


> I had my first boy age 19, although disappointed I knew I'd have more children so all was not lost. When my next little boy came along I was really upset, I'd always imagined one of each. I hadn't planned 3 children but couldn't accept that I would never have a little girl.
> I decided to give it one more try, only to conceive id twin boys - I was devastated, it was like a cruel joke.
> So now I have 4 gorgeous boys and a piece of my puzzle is still missing.
> I am pushing myself to the limits but couldn't not try again, I'm now 13 weeks pregnant with number 5.
> This really is my last chance, the pressure is unreal. If this is a boy then that's it, no more chances for me. That will be hard to accept x


:hugs: Hope all goes well for you hun :hugs:


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Thanks hun x


----------



## Missy86

I feel so much better about everything now, the boys will be sharing a room which I cant wait to decorate (been out and got some paint samples today) its gonna be different tones of blue with a football theme

Having 2 boys is prob for the best really as we only have a 2 bedroom house and now they can share for as long as we need them too.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

As with the other posts I've read in here, I'm right along with you ladies. I love love love having two little boys. I just long for that mother daughter bond that my mother and I have. I want to experience PINK! I want to buy little dresses, hair clips and boys, sparkly little shoes and tights! I want all that soo bad! 

Number 3 will be the last for us, I hope it's a little girl. But either way I'll love my family. :)


----------



## Missy86

I am feeling a lot better about only having boys now, I dont even mind that my cousins gf is having a girl

I am feeling complete


----------



## misshopefull

I am pregnant with number 2 and already have a DS. I am convinced I am having a girl which is what I would love. I am starting to get nervous about being wrong and being a bit disappointed if the baby is a boy.

My DS is amazing and I would be so happy with another boy so I think my disappointment is more that I might never get a girl as I think this will be my last pegnancy.

All the way through my first pregnancy I was convinced it was a boy and everybody was telling me they thought it was a boy. This time I have been convinced it was a girl from the start and everybody is telling me they think it is a girl. Then I saw the midwife a few weeks ago and she guessed it was a boy! This made me think maybe I am wrong. . .

I feel bad that I might end up feeling a bit sad but I am looking at the positives such as two boys being able to share a bedroom for a long time and how close they would be. At the end of the day I will be happy to have two happy and healthy children. 

Thanks for sharing as it is good to know I'm not the only person feeling this way :hugs:


----------



## pinklightbulb

:hugs: hun. I'm sure we will embrace both our little Liams when they are here and these feelings will disappear. Well, I'm hoping they will!


----------



## cdj1

I know how you feel...I wanted a girl with my first baby and when he was born I did fall straight in love...now I am pregnant again and I was adamant that we weren't going to find out the sex at the 20 week scan, and we didn't, but the sonographer did scan around the genital area and my husband videoed the scan on his phone and now I spend hours poring over it, convinced it is a boy and that I can see a willy and I already feel some disappointment but hey I might be wrong and it might be a girl, but I just feel the same as when pregnant for Alexander and part of me knows is a boy and I feel disappointed...


----------

